# Trouble With The Lady, Build A Fort lol



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Just came across this story. A guy's GF wanted to have a talk with him about his childish behavior. So what did he do, build a fort and posted an ad on Craigslist lol:





















> My girlfriend said she wanted to have a conversation about me being too childish, but she didn't know the password to get in.
> 
> So space is now available...
> 
> ...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well the dog looks very perplexed and perhaps traumatized.

But, clearly the guy made his GF's point.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Well the dog looks very perplexed and perhaps traumatized.
> 
> But, clearly the guy made his GF's point.


Oh I agree, he definitely made his GF's point, still makes it funny though :grin2:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hopefully she will learn prior to marrying and making babies with a guy/ man child like this


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> Hopefully she will learn prior to marrying and making babies with a guy/ man child like this


Very true. It is hard to tell though just from the article if this was just all a gag/joke or if he was truly being serious.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Plenty of crazy out there to join him. He wont have any trouble finding a new GF. Unfortunately.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Good for him. These same things that his now ex gf wanted to change will be the things another girl loves about him, and there are plenty of women attracted to this sort of fun eccentricity so long as he's also responsible.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Instead, why not build a fort and have some wine and cheese inside. 

Join me, we can do both. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I guess the childish behavior was not an issue for sometime. Did the GF think he was going to change?


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

I built a fort in my basement just the other day! Forts are awesome at any age. If his GF can't see that, he needs to find a new one.

Of course, if the REST of his behaviour is childish, the GF has a point too.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

This guy may be my new hero.

Maybe said girlfriend is a cast iron b!tch...


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> This guy may be my new hero.
> 
> Maybe said girlfriend is a cast iron b!tch...


Ooh. Dutch oven IN a fort...

Genius!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> *Well the dog looks very perplexed and perhaps traumatized.
> *
> But, clearly the guy made his GF's point.


I'm guessing the dog IS his GF :grin2:


----------

